# Glock 34



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I just purchased a new Glock 34 and am getting a little nervous after reading about the Kb's (I know, what an overtalked about subject). I have always wanted a glock, and I think the 34 is just rightl. I am trying to soothe my apprehensions by considering a custom barrel. Will a new custom barrel pretty much do away with the Kb factor? I reload 38sp, 45acp, and some rifle, but not 9mm, yet. I might do some 9mm in the future though. What thoughts do you have on the Kb issue, and what barrel would you suggest? Would a ported barrel help on recoil? Pros and cons?
thank you, MW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

9mm Glocks almost NEVER have this problem, and in the rare instances that they do, it's caused by incorrect shooter manipulation and/or ammo issues which a custom barrel would not prevent. 

Use your stock G34 with confidence. I'm very attached to mine. My only additions were a grip cavity plug and night sights.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Maintain your Glock properly with good cleaning and inspection practices, and use good ammo...and don't worry. You are probably more likely to be hit by lightning.

If you are going to use 9mm hand loads, just take normal care when checking for proper head space - basically, just take the barrel out and test to be sure your loaded ammo seats exactly the same as good quality factory ammo. If you use lead ammo, which you really should not, unless you have purchased an after-market barrel with conventional rifling, don't use the Lee factory crimp die, if you use Lee dies, as it will sometimes compress the mouth of the case into the soft lead, and mess up your head space on about every other round.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

mrwizardly said:


> I just purchased a new Glock 34 and am getting a little nervous after reading about the Kb's (I know, what an overtalked about subject). I have always wanted a glock, and I think the 34 is just rightl. I am trying to soothe my apprehensions by considering a custom barrel. Will a new custom barrel pretty much do away with the Kb factor? I reload 38sp, 45acp, and some rifle, but not 9mm, yet. I might do some 9mm in the future though. What thoughts do you have on the Kb issue, and what barrel would you suggest? Would a ported barrel help on recoil? Pros and cons?
> thank you, MW


Hello Mr Wizard








If you reload your own ammo just be sure to load the 9mm to standard pressures. Don't overload them. And you will be fine.
As for the kaboom. From what I have read they are caused most of the time by over loaded reloads, ergo my first comment. And sometimes people refer to a accidental discharge as a kaboom. As in "there was a kaboom in the bathroom today at work" this is when some one forgot to keep their booger hook of the bang switch and the gun went kaboom.
The only remedy for this is to.....yep you know it. Keep your booger hook off the bang switch.
From what I understand the G34 is a Longslide 9mm.
Recoil. While I have never fired a G34 I would not think it has much recoil. The weight of the long slide should help dampen the recoil, and I know from shooting my G17 that it has almost no recoil to speak of, but if you are having recoil problems there are drop in replacement barrels you can buy. If you buy a ported barrel for your pistol. Remember to get the longer barrel that has the porting that extends beyond the front of the slide. There are ported barrels that can be bought that have the porting inside the slide length and these barrels require the slide to be drilled and slotted.
Doing a Google search will turn up many options.
Keep in mind that there are changes in things from one generation to the other in Glocks so if you order a new barrel you will need to know for sure that you have the right one for your pistol. So you may have to field strip it and get a good look at the barrel lug or take some good pictures


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I got my G34 a year and half ago and really enjoy it. I only jacketed out of mine, So far I haven't had trouble with my reloads.
I just can't find a holster that I am content with. Usually just use a Fobus.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

As stated above, unless you reload above the recomended pressures, you will be fine.

I think the problems with kb's in Glock was the .40cal FWIW.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered a custom barrel from KKM today, they seem to have a good quality/cost ratio. KKM was recommended to me by a gunsmith friend. I am sure there are several quality barrels available out there, but I could not buy a LWD barrel with confidence presuming they are made in S. Korea. There has been "much" talk about LWD barrels as to where they are manufactured. I called them today and asked them straight up where are their barrels made. They told me they get them in the USA (notice they said "get them", not "make them"). I asked specifically where in the USA they are made, and he said "somewhere" on the east coast. ????WTH? Others have pursued the same issue with the same results, they will not tell you specifically where in the US they are made. My take on this is, they are manf'd in S Korea and shipped to the east coast, somewhere, and then distributed (LW "Distributors") by LWD. None the less, a lot of people are very satisfied with LWD barrels. I feel that KKM are somewhat better, at least the people at KKM gave me reasons why they are: 100% fully supported tighter chamber, and better quality control. Probably other things as well. Below is a link to the barrel I ordered, and it is being shipped out the same day!
MrWizardly

http://www.kkmprecision.com/custom_pistol_barrels/product.php?productid=68&cat=1&page=4


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I got my KKM barrel today, and it looks sharp. Nice and shinny, with a mirror polished feed ramp. The rest of it looks just as good, and the stainless steel / blue contrast looks really good to me. I slipped it into the gun, drop in, and it worked beautifully. I went right to the range to try it out, and it proved worthy. No failures, period. Now for the CONS: well, actually just one con. The chamber dimensions are exactly the same as the Glock factory dimensions, at least whatI could tell with the calipers. Spent brass from both barrels, glock or KKM, fit into each other identically when interchanged. No difference ! In other words, if you are thinking of buying this barrel to get a "fully supported barrel", it is not any more so then the Glock. This is the main reason I purchased it, to get a fully supported barrel. Other then that, it is professional workmanship.
MW


----------

